# BFP today...accupuncture?



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello All

Today I got my BFP (donor eggs)....I'm of course happy, but also very frightened, my history is not great.

Has any one tried accupuncture to avoid miscarriage? I'm willing to do anything for a happy ending to this little episode.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I have been doing accu - not as much as some practitioners but have gone in for the 'sticking points' during the first few weeks.  I would say do it!


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes definately do it. I had acupuncture until 20 weeks with my twins.  Good luck x


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies....I shall book some accupuncture this very minute. It can't do any harm!


----------



## Mels11 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm another yes! My practitioner recommends till at least 12 weeks. I'll probably only use it for symptom management after that. Good luck & congratulations on your BFP. I'm not at the 12 weeks yet and had no idea how worrying these few weeks would be!!


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for your positive yes vote.

I started some accupuncture on Friday....7 pins in the top of my head...so weird! But I'm happy to try anything that may work.


----------

